# my first ivf.. anxious



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm new here so hello everyone.. 

Had a voicemail when i came back from my honeymoon last week to say that i didn't need to go to my next appointment and asked me to ring for a chat. So the day after i got back i called... I wad told that im in the next lot to have treatment. I was buzzing! She said she'd call very soon with my date. So anxious now... How long after this phone call did people start the treatment? 
She told ne very soon but its been a week and I've not heard back yet. 

Xx


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Forgot to say.. I'm with the Cardiff IVF.


----------



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there,
I was told about a month ago that I'm in the next lot for treatment, and the first contact I had from them was a letter asking us to attend a Group Treatment Information session next week. This is, apparently, something they have you attend before you get a date for your individual treatment planning session. Have you been to this group thing yet?
From what I can tell, and I'll know more next week, once you get a date for treatment planning, you'll finally have an idea of when the actual treatment will go ahead.
Stay patient, stay hopeful,
Am.


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nope. No letter or group meeting. Hope I get it soon though. How long have you been waiting?


----------



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

So, we went to the group information session today, and they give you the date for your treatment planning appointment at the end of the session.

As for timelines:

Dec 2010 - Started with GP
Aug 2011- Referred to gyn at Royal Gwent, Newport, 1st appt
Sep 2012 - Clomid until Feb 2012, bfn.
Feb 2012 - Referred to IVF Wales
Dec 2012 - 1st appt IVF Wales, qualified for IVF, put on waiting list
May 2013 - Ovarian drilling at Royal Gwent, back on clomid, bfn
Aug 2013 - Group treatment planning session
Sep 2013 - Individual treatment planning session

Total waiting from referral to IVF Wales to treatment planning: 19 months

Don't know yet how long it will be from treatment planning to egg collection, but the presentation said roughly 1-2 months depending on which protocol they give you, guess if you do long protocol, it's longer, etc.

It's a good idea to call and check in with them regularly on where you are on the waiting list...


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Had our group session. Got our treatment planning appointment next week


----------

